# Kings @ Nets: January 9th (4:30 P.M.)



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Kings @ Nets: Jan. 9 4:30 P.M.*

Tonight the Kings square off against the hottest team in the NBA. It looks to be a really tough game, seeing as the Nets jave won, what, 10 straight games, and they are also one of the best home teams in the league.

I think the Kings need to come out and try to run early. I know that is the Nets game, but the Kings are little deeper and I think that style favors the Kings more.

Mike Bibby needs to continue to do what he's been doing. Shoot a high %, score 20+, and dish out a few assists. Nothing incredible. Webber is going to be the key. He needs to dominate inside along with Vlade. If they can have their way inside, the Nets don't stand a chance.

I look for Christie to give Richard Jefferson some problems, as I think that will indeed be the matchup. Peja doesn't need to try and create, hopefully he can hit some open shots off of double teams or PG penetration.

I know it will be a difficult task, but I think the Kings win tonight, and send a statement. They need to keep pace with Dallas, and I think they will.

Kings- 112
Nets- 103


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

let me just say this, tonight's game will be awesome! my favorite team against my second favorite team. my favorite player against my second favorite player (hence my avatar). what more can i ask for? i'm not going to be making any predictions even though i'm sure it's quite obvious what i'm looking forward to.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, the game is about to start. Hopefully we can get some fans in here to talk about the game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nets off to a fast start. Both teams running...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Having alot of fun watching, surly looks to be high scoring with a score of 19-17, NJ; with 5+ minutes left in the first.

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

So far it's been a thundorous pace. Both teams are shooting the ball very well. Sacramento is shooting 80% from the field so far.

Nets- 19
Kings- 17


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn us! Kings on a 11-0 run since those posts of ours...
Put Kidd back in!!

Btw Martin was hacked...

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Nets totally fell apart without Kidd in the game. Peja heating up from outside, which spells problems for NJ. Like I said, the key would be penetration, which would open up the outside shooting for the Kings. That has already come to pass in the first quarter.

Kings- 28
Nets- 19


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Btw Martin was hacked...
> ...



Nah, it looks like he took lessons at Vlade's school of acting.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

End of the 1st Q

-So far the story has been the Kings hot shooting, mainly based on the fact that they are getting to the basket with easy. Easy shots= high FG %

Kings-34
Nets-23

Peja- 13 points, 3 rebounds
Christie- 4 assists


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

41-25 Kings

Kings are playing great defense and the Nets are starting to get frustrated. The Kings are so versatile and they come at you with so many different lineups.

Clark and Jackson stepping up so far.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kings laying the wood; 49-29

Peja w/ 19 points
Clark w/ 8 points and 6 rebounds

The Nets are scrambling for answers.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

61-33 Kings

Need I say more?

Jim Jackson stepping up. Bibby driving and dishing. Peja hitting every shot.

Butter.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Whoa. Can they get 70 by halftime?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Not quite 70

69-41 Kings after 2 Q

Bibby- 15 points, 4 assists
Peja- 21 points, 4 rebounds
Webber- 13 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists
Clark- 9 points, 6 rebounds
Jackson- 7 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow.

This game is over, half-way through the 3rd!

85-50 Kings


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You stink KC, stop posting updates!

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Petey.

I think you need to worry about your Nets. They are getting stomped. I'm cheering for a 50-point Kings victory.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nets on a 7-5 run.

The lead has been cut down to 33.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am cheering for you to drain in a pool of your own blood!

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

End of 3rd Q

Kings lead *96-58*

Bibby- 23 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Webber- 19 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dude, I swear I will stop by your house, no need to rub it in!

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

GOOO KINGSSS!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... Dragnsmke1, damn you too!

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, the benches have been emptied and the Kings are letting up a bit. The lead got to over 40 for a quick second, but the Nets cut it back to 39

101-62 at the last TO.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

you know its a blow out when Hedo Turkoglu gets in The blow out is too bad for me to even be angry about....i feel numb.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Ah... Dragnsmke1, damn you too!
> 
> -Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> you know its a blow out when Hedo Turkoglu gets in The blow out is too bad for me to even be angry about....i feel numb.


I think it is even a worse sign when Mateen Cleaves gets in the game.  

107-68

Nets keeping up in the 4th, playing for pride.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

it's only one game...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is even a worse sign when Mateen Cleaves gets in the game.
> ...



i'd like to see him and Chris childs in a foot race


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> it's only one game...


One big game, Bizzy. Byron Scott called it one of about 10 statement games during the season. Big loss to end the streak.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to see him and Chris childs in a foot race


How about a cheerleading competition?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow...NJ out the East huh? Does that mean another west coast championship?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Wow...NJ out the East huh? Does that mean another west coast championship?


so quick to rule out the nets...

so sad...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> so quick to rule out the nets...
> ...


Not ruling them out but I do think they have been a bit over rated.

40 point loss to the Kings
12 point loss to the Mavs
how did they fair against the Lakers and Spurs?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> so quick to rule out the nets...
> ...


I honestly don't think they have what it takes to beat the Kings in a 7 game series. The Kings are just too deep. The Nets have a chance at winning the East again, though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> How about a cheerleading competition?



Riveting! sad part is it would be more exciting. 


The kings deserve all the credit in the world....the Nets aren't on their level yet. Congrats.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Did yall see that pass?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Did yall see that pass?


What pass?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Not ruling them out but I do think they have been a bit over rated.
> ...


they beat the lakers by 28. i forget how much they beat the spurs by.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> they beat the lakers by 28. i forget how much they beat the spurs by.


I remember now

Hopefully the Nets learn from this and keep on trucking Like the Mavs did on thier break down.

But I need the Kings to be at full strenght next week for a VERY important game.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hopefully the Nets learn from this and keep on trucking Like the Mavs did on thier break down.


yeah, sounds like something that the nets do often. they let a bad game spark them to play a bunch of good games.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Wow, for a second I tought I was watching the...*

...Celtics, damn, bomb after bomb after bomb from the international waters. 2-14 14%, well that doesn't seem bad, but if you have watched the game, it felt like it was 30 3FGs. No one played good, no one (from the Nets) had more then 12 points, this avatar is going down....It was 96 to 58 after the 3rd. After seeing Collins start the game so great (9 pts in 6 min.) I tought the nets are gonna win this one, the big guns haven't even started scoring. But boy was I WRONG. Horrible game. (For the nets I mean)


(NOTE: This was supposed to be my review of the Nets game, thats the reason I have been talking about them).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, yeah aquaitious. I agree that the Kings were firing from downtown early and often. It all started at the beginning of the game when the Kings took the ball strong to the hoop. They were getting to the basket at will. The Nets were then forced to collapse on defense and that opened up all of the drive and kick plays to the outside. Peja, etc.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow! Nice win!! 36 points at NJ! Impressive!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> LOL, yeah aquaitious. I agree that the Kings were firing from downtown early and often. It all started at the beginning of the game when the Kings took the ball strong to the hoop. They were getting to the basket at will. The Nets were then forced to collapse on defense and that opened up all of the drive and kick plays to the outside. Peja, etc.


I meant the Nets, they shoot so many 3s, I mean they only shot 14 but getting only 2 of them felt like they shot 30, but the Kings didn't miss like one three (first 3 quarters, I didn't even wanna watch the 4th-anyone wonder why?). Even the fans booed, not once or twice but a LOT of times.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant the Nets, they shoot so many 3s, I mean they only shot 14 but getting only 2 of them felt like they shot 30, but the Kings didn't miss like one three (first 3 quarters, I didn't even wanna watch the 4th-anyone wonder why?). Even the fans booed, not once or twice but a LOT of times.


Oh, I see what you're saying. It seemed to me like the Nets panicked early on when they got behind and started firing long range shots instead of trying to draw fouls, etc.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I see what you're saying. It seemed to me like the Nets panicked early on when they got behind and started firing long range shots instead of trying to draw fouls, etc.


And what you are trying to say is "see the Celtics" LOL, I know perfectly well what you mean, I see it every night or two. 30 3s. :no:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

That was one serious WHOOPIN!!! 
The Kings played great from start to finish. Even Christie was clownin....The between the legs pass to Peja on the break. Speakin of Peja, the guy was just hitting his shots all night. This can very well be a finals preview and if so??....Jersey better figure out what just blew by them  What happen to Kidd though??  
It was just one of those nights, but they'll bounce back.


----------

